# Tents Anyone?



## TheDrowner (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I wont be on here for about 4-5 weeks. Have to move house. The family will be renting, but I can still grow a couple of plants (we know the owner).

Anyway, just got a crazy idea :ccc:.

Is it possible to setup a Camping tent as a small grow room? (See picture below)

I was thinking of re-enforcing the fiberglass struts that hold the tent up with something and adding a middle strut.A problem i would encounter though would be lack of ventilation. There would be stale air in the tent.
For lighting I was thinking CFL'S on the struts all around, say maybe 5 on each.

Just a crazy idea. 

What you guys think?

LOL


----------



## Ganjagrower154 (May 10, 2007)

you can open windows in tents


----------



## Bubby (May 10, 2007)

I think you're right.. *CRAZY IDEA*
Never mind the fact that people who live in tents are (considered) sketchy.. can you imagine how much one of those would glow?


----------



## flight175 (May 18, 2007)

It might not glow if you triple lined the interior with reflective film, panda film and mylar.


----------



## droboy420 (May 18, 2007)

ya it will work but its a fire hazzard


----------



## Rocker420 (May 18, 2007)

Fire hazzard? Crazy idea? I like the idea! And if you plan on using CFL's then i doubt youll have any problem of a fire. And like flight said, if you lined the inside walls and roof with mylar or something itll keep light out. And if your only planning on like 4 plants im sure it would work great.


----------

